# Properties-File in Jboss-Conf Verzeichnis ansprechen



## Ed77 (29. Jul 2009)

Hallo.
Ich möchte aus meiner Webanwendung ein Properties-File benutzen, welches in jboss/server/default/conf abgelegt ist. 
Bisher funktioniert es nur wenn das Properties-File im jboss/bin Verzeichnis liegt. Folgenden Code habe ich dazu verwendet:


```
Properties props = new Properties();
props.load(new FileInputStream(new File("config.properties")));
```

Wie kann ich das hinbekommen?  Kann man irgendwie in der web.xml einen relativen Pfad zu dem File angeben?


----------



## FArt (30. Jul 2009)

Absoluter no-go!!! Lies mal die Spec!

Deploye die Properties mit deiner Webanwendung und lies sie über den Classloader, benutze eine andere Art der Konfiguration (über die Deploymentdeskriptoren) oder benutze den von JBoss mitgelierfert Properties-Service.


----------



## Ed77 (31. Jul 2009)

Ok danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe jetzt in der properties-serivce.xml in die URLList meinen relativen Pfad eingetragen "conf/config.properties". Aber ich habe so noch keinen Zugriff aus meiner Anwendung. Muss ich an dem Java-Code in dem ich auf die Properties zugreife noch etwas anpassen?


----------

